# Gifted a Gabba ls jersey. Is it the "wrong" item for me?



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Let me preface by saying this is not a troll question nor trying to start a this brand vs that brand. Simply curious.

A friend gifted a very nice fitting Castelli Gabba ls jersey (his team switched sponsors). Maybe he was tired of riding with me in my clearance rack non-matching kits, ha. Wow does it ever fit nicely! He called it a jacket but I'm rather new to the whole Castelli, Asoss, et al world and to me it appears to be a jersey. Anyway, it's a nice gift from a friend I ride a lot with so it's a keeper.

Did a bunch of reading. I ride in the rain maybe a handful of times a year but ride months upon months of very windy and COLD base training in Z1 and Z2. The Gabba is designed for racing & fast training in the wet and wind. The msrp and even sale price shocked me!

My upper body collection consists of light and heavy Craft base layers, inexpensive ss jerseys, highend merino wool ls shirts that are not cycling specific, armwarmers, a cycling vest and my favorite eVent rain jacket. Layering and the ability to shed or add for temps is fantastic. I've thought about adding a cycling specific softshell since I use them for winter hiking and skiing, but the aforementioned layering options have worked for years (the slim fitting eVent rain jacket with vents does double duty as a hardshell which wind can't get through yet breathes fantastic.....I believe eVent is much superior to anything from the Gore company).

For my riding temps and aforementioned garment options is the likes of a Gabba and similar tops redundant or the wrong tool for my coldest months of riding (25F which is about -4C) I'm trying to think when I'd wear it and what specific temperature range to combine with my thin or thick baselayer. Garment sure is spendy and the reviews are always glowing (maybe I'd be glowing having spent THAT much on Assos or Castelli).

Again, just thinking aloud. The Gabba fits better than anything in my closet and I'm grateful for the expensive gift. I'm just curious how it's going to fit in.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I have zero use for one, I can see where you're coming from.

It's not warm enough to keep me warm at all, I don't care at all about rain protection, it's worthless to me.

In it's place I use the Assos Intermediate jersey. No rainproof nonsense. Just a top quality long sleeve jersey with a top quality air block front panel. No need for a vest or arm warmers or anything else with it. When it gets colder I put a thin base layer under it, when it gets colder I switch to a merino base layer. When it gets even colder I switch to a proper jacket. There's just no place at all in my wardrobe for a Gabba.

As far as I'm concerned, it's only for those who ride in the rain intentionally. For the rest of us, I think there's much better options out there. The "jacket" with the zip-off sleeves is neat and all, but I just have zero use for it, I never use sleeves to regulate temperature.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Since you have it it's easy enough to wear it on rides in different conditions and find the conditions where you find it comfortable. If it's redundant, why is it a problem to have a coupla choices for a given condition?


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

I love mine. Keeps me warm and dry in cold, wet weather, but stays remarkably comfortable even if the sun comes out. Breathes really well. Feels good against bare skin too.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

what an item of clothing is designed/recommended for doesn't necessarily translate into the same use for an individual. I've got jackets and tights that for say around the 15 degree C range, but I find them great down to sub zero etc.
I'd say just try it see how you like it and then try to fit it's use to conditions you think it will work... it's not like you paid for it and got to choose it. So even of you use it once a year, bonus.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Not sure where the idea that it has anything to do with being rain proof is coming from. I could be wrong but from what I understand and what a google seems to confirm it's a regular jersey but windproof. Sounds like a good choice for days you'd ordinarily wear a wind vest. And just unzip it if it gets too warm later in the day.


----------



## bikewriter (Sep 2, 2002)

Thanks for all the input. Two rides thus far.

1) low 40s and drizzly. Wore very thin ls base layer. Warming up 20 minutes it was a good sign: not toasty which told me it'd be spot on in a few. Stayed dry, breathed okay. I'm more of an eVent fan and/or like garments to have a lighter material in back for breathability. I've always joked that Gore products survive on marketing and reputation not actual performance. If I was to race in a Gabba a lightweight base would be chosen. 

Then temps changed unexpectedly and sun came out, up to 50F. Vents open, a bit too warm with tempo riding for MY body and that light ls base.

2) Dry, mid 40s, thin sleeveless base layer. Zone 2 base. Perfect!

Thankful the friend gifted the Gabba because I'd surely never spend that $$$. Selecting the appropriate base such as my heavier Craft sleeveless or ls medium weight Smartwool should get me down to mid 30s before a different jacket or shell comes along. 

For my body core warmth the Gabba would be too hot with any base once it gets near 50. I'd prefer arm warmers to shed and maybe something like a Castelli Perfetto...which I would not pay for, ha.

Again, thanks for all the input.


----------



## jeff400650 (Mar 29, 2014)

Mine is short sleeved, and with the Nano-flex arm warmers, I can go from rainy in the 40s, to sunny in the low 60s and be always comfortable and dry.


----------



## FeltF75rider (Feb 10, 2012)

L.p.


Jay Strongbow said:


> Not sure where the idea that it has anything to do with being rain proof is coming from. I could be wrong but from what I understand and what a google seems to confirm it's a regular jersey but windproof. Sounds like a good choice for days you'd ordinarily wear a wind vest. And just unzip it if it gets too warm later in the day.


It is rain repellent and Castelli recommends treating it with Nikwax 
water repellent occasionally to maintain the repelling ability.


----------



## mik_git (Jul 27, 2012)

gore tex and windstopper are basically - basically the same thing, but goretex is sealed and windstopper isnt. One is water proof the other water resistant.
Funnily, I prefer goretex over eVent, had a bunch of goretex jackets over the years along with windstopper, my newest is eVent,and I prefer my goretex, just seems to work better. Thats just IMO.


----------

